

Google's list of losers: YouTube and six other businesses that aren't making any money - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/google_not_making_any_money_from_youtube_six_other_businesses

======
yariv
I think it's a positive sign that some of Google's initiatives don't make much
money (yet?). It shows that Google is taking risks.

------
sdurkin
The article says YouTube is making $100 million. Is that revenue or profit? I
was under the impression that YouTube was losing money with its $1 CMPs and
such.

------
jpeterson
Eventually the vast majority of these ad-based sites will crumble under the
weight of their own hype.

------
daniel-cussen
Most of those are pretty recent. Expecting big profit from them might be
asking too much.

------
eru
Don't you see that Google is just too good company in the sense of
(<http://www.paulgraham.com/good.html>). YouTube is a charity.

------
lpgauth
I thought youtube actually made lots of money in Q1 2008?

